# Islam mp3's anyone?



## austinbrown2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello all,

Can anyone direct me to websites where I can obtain free mp3 downloads of Islamic teachings? There is plenty of stuff out there from Christian apologists refuting Islam, but I am beginning to do some research for a novel that has, as one of its central figures, a traditional Muslim. 

Basically, I want to get into the mind of a Muslim. I want to hear what they hear from their teachers, and I want to better understand how they think. Again, I'm not looking so much for apologetics. I've had a healthy dose of that. I want to hear it from the horse's mouth.

Many thanks all,
Austin


----------



## JM (Nov 20, 2007)

Islam Yesterday Audio Video MP3 Yusuf Estes
Deen islam -MP3 sufi and isalmic talks
Quran in MP3 - Abdullah Basfar
Aswat Al-Islam.net (www.aswatalislam.net)


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 20, 2007)

biblicaltraining.org has a lay and leadership lectures on Islam. I think they are well done.


----------



## austinbrown2 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks guys. I appreciate it (NT)*

---


----------

